
Machines Teaching Each Other Could Be the Biggest Exponential Trend in AI - jonbaer
https://singularityhub.com/2018/01/21/machines-teaching-each-other-could-be-the-biggest-exponential-trend-in-ai/
======
innagadadavida
Does any AI expert here know decent text profanity classifier that can catch
first letter swapping in bigrams? For example, there is this Reddit username
topsidedlesticles. It’s easy for even low IQ people to classify this as
profane, but incredibly hard for AI. It’s frustrating when these corner cases
cannot be solved with the latest AI. One begins to wonder if this batch of AI
is just useful for FB and G to target us better.

